# cabomba care?



## BeCkS (Jan 19, 2011)

I got brand new cabomba plants for my 10 gal tank, but my previous cabomba's were "melting away"
I had a snail and he was eating my plants but then the plants started losing ALL their leaves and literally melting away
My snail had been eaten by my bettas  so i thought it was a good idea to get new cabomba plants.
Is there anything important i should know before this happens again? was it my snail that destroyed my plants? 
PS. i was told these are really easy plants to have....


----------



## Burd (Apr 10, 2011)

I was told the same thing (about them being easy plants to keep) and so far they seem okay, though some of the 'leaves' have fallen off and they seem to have a tendency to gather algae webs on them.

pewpewpew mentioned something about the tank needing to be kept cooler than 77 degrees for them to be kept. Hopefully she'll hop in on this.


----------



## BeCkS (Jan 19, 2011)

ahhh, thats probably the problem... my tank was pretty warm before


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Yes, cabomba does not fare well in temps over (and sometimes even at*) 77'F. That would explain the melting away. I personally find it to be a rather frail plant, which will drop its nettle like things when its high standards arent met. Booo.

Some say that it can live in up to 82', but I disagree IMO/E :c

It also really really likes cO2 injections and needs high high light and pristine water, which is hard when/if the tank isnt cycled.

I think Limnophila sessiliflora (forgot the layterm...crap) is a better plant which needs less light :c I think its hard to get, though.


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

I have cabomba furcata in my 10 gallon...My tank is very low maintaince..No co2... I occasionally dose a fertilizer though.My tank stays around 79 degrees.. My one cabomba furcata stem is now almost 2 feet long...it was only about 10 inches when i got it...:shock: I was pretty surprised at this because I have heard this is a hard plant to keep alive...and knowing me..I cant even keep anacharis alive..or hornwort...I have somehow managed to keep this plant alive...I am not sure what I am doing right though..:lol:


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

cabomba furcata is different from cabomba carolinia :3 They need and like different params and temps.


----------



## Thunderloon (Feb 6, 2011)

DIRT or they will die at some point.

I've got one in a ten gallon that is almost two feet "tall" with growth on the top six inches. Funny looking. At some point I'll cut it off and bury the cut end in the dirt again.


When you get plants like cabomba home, cut them under water right before planting them or they'll grow wrong or just plain die.


----------

